# VRC Sunglasses



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I just picked up some Oakley Factory Pilots, and I figured it was as good excuse as any to start a thread and look at pictures. These are a little before my time, I was wearing Oakley M-Frames when I was racing in the early 90s. We've had a helmet thread, let's see your VRC sunglasses!


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

Oakley Sub-Zero


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

I would dig a ditch with a spoon for some oakley razor blades with the tridium lenses


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

More factory pilots


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Blades*


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Slickrock May 1991.

This one fits in all three of the VRC threads: helmet, shoes, and sunglasses.
GIRO Hammerhead
Nike N'Guba
Oakley Blades


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Love it! ^


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

*Old time eye protection*

Can't find a photo of them any where, but in the early 80's goggles called Cyclops were popular among some cyclists. Just clear or colored bubble looking lens/frame combination. I think they were fairly cheap. Very ugly by today's standards though. They'd never sell now.


----------

